# Back with the family in Louisiana, could use some friends :(



## deleted user (Dec 26, 2013)

Moved back with the family, I plan on staying and working for awhile and could use some company and shit to do. If your in the Hammond area and are cool hit me up. No junkies or roudies please, no offense just for my familys sake.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2013)

perhaps telling us what _state _hammond is in might prove useful


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2013)

argh, im an idiot. i didn't see 'louisiana' in the title. sorry.


----------



## BelCh (Dec 28, 2013)

I will correspond with you internaticaly ... And see where it goes 

I'm home also for a spell 
And I could easily get to Hammond if I wanted to 
Hit me up on me page !


Do you skate ? The park there is Rediculious ... In a very bowl concrete heaven sort of way


----------

